# New forum feature: Moods



## Janice (Oct 2, 2006)

You can now set a mood which will appear in your profile as well as underneath your name when you make a post. You can start using the Mood feature by clicking on "set your mood" which appears to the right of "My Mood" located underneath the Private Message navigation in the upper right hand corner of the page. To change your mood again simply click the mood icon and choose a new one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope to add more moods in the near future.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 2, 2006)

cute


----------



## Colorqueen (Oct 10, 2006)

Has the mood feature been changed?  I can not find it to switch my mood today!


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 12, 2006)

Me too - has it gone away? I'm tired of being "happy" lol


----------



## Colorqueen (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 

 
_Me too - has it gone away? I'm tired of being "happy" lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*giggle*  at least you aren't stuck with BLAH.

HAHHAHA


----------



## TangoMango (Oct 22, 2006)

This is a great idea, but I can't find this feature for the life of me. I have no clue where it is.


----------



## Janice (Oct 24, 2006)

TangoMango - It's located right below the "Private Messaging" listing in the top right hand corner underneath the "Welcome, TangoMango." text.


----------



## TangoMango (Oct 25, 2006)

Thank you, Janice! I didn't see that, I was looking under the CP User.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 27, 2007)

Has this feature been disabled?  I haven't been able to change my mood for awhile now.


----------



## Janice (Feb 27, 2007)

No it hasn't been disabled, but there have been reports of people not able to change their moods. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the feature in an effort to get it working for those affected by this issue but that did not successfully fix the issue for everyone. The forum will be changed up in the next month or so, and I am hoping that these changes will resolve this issue for those experiencing problems. Those who are having difficulty with this feature have my sincere apologies,  please know I am aware of the issue and working actively to resolve it.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_No it hasn't been disabled, but there have been reports of people not able to change their moods. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the feature in an effort to get it working for those affected by this issue but that did not successfully fix the issue for everyone. The forum will be changed up in the next month or so, and I am hoping that these changes will resolve this issue for those experiencing problems. Those who are having difficulty with this feature have my sincere apologies,  please know I am aware of the issue and working actively to resolve it._

 
Thanks Janice!  I didn't see this respone earlier so I sentyou a pm about it since I still had you in my inbox lol.  THis answers my question so please disregard my email. Sorry...


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Mar 26, 2007)

aw janice we love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i know i can speak on behalf of everyone here when i say we appreciate all the hard work you do.


----------

